# fish pond help please!!



## kaylaclark (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay, so i have a fish pond (approx. 7ft x 3ft and 2ft deep). i have had the fish pond up and running about a month. just recently (2 weeks ago) put a few feeder goldfish in it. they didnt make it  i figured they weren't used to being outside. my future mother in law gave me 4 pretty decent sized regular goldfish ? i think, today. she is filling her pond in. i have two pumps. a small one and a medium one. and a filter that hooks to the larger pump. im not sure what hp either pump is. 

i was just wondering the best way to keep my pond clean. should i put plants in it....any advice would be very much appreciated. 


please and thank you.


should i put snails in it, algea eater? im new to the fish pond business. i do have a 30 gallon tropical tank that has been very pleasing.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't have any experience with ornamental ponds, so hopefully someone with more knowledge will respond. I imagine putting fish in an ornamental pond isn't so different than starting a tank, however. I'd make sure the water is dechlorinated and keep a watch on the ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. I don't know how plecos do in ponds, but I wouldn't worry about adding snails. Maybe wild snails will find their way in.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of floating plants will be a big help, yes.


----------



## nicole.martin343 (7 mo ago)

Talk to your supply store there are some like lilies and lotus that are great. Last year we had to do some fish pond repair on our epdm liner and we got pondpro2000 to repair the leaks. We then got someanacharis, hornwort they are great at releasing oxygen into the water.


----------

